# NEED HELP WITH SAVAGE 440 OVER/UNDER



## 06goat (Feb 27, 2010)

JUST GOT MY FIRST O/U, SAVAGE MODEL 440. IT HAS ONE TRIGGER. I DRY FIRE IT. TO GET IT TO FIRE AGAIN I HAVE TO CYCLE THE SAFTY. I HOPE YOU DON'T HAVE TO DO THIS WHEN REALY FIRING. IT HAS A SMALL LEVER PROTUDING OUT TO THE LEFT OF AND IN FRONT OF THE SAFTY, IS THIS THE BARRELL SELECTOR ? AND HOW DOES IT WORK? i GOT NO INSTRUCTIONS WITH THE GUN. ANY INFOMATION ON THE WAY THIS GUN ORPERATES WOULD BE APRECIATED!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unrated (Feb 27, 2010)

Most every O/U I have owned with a single trigger fires the bottom barrel first. If your not sure of how to operate the gun go online and google the model and you should be able to get a ph# give Savage a call and they will get you a owners manual. :wink:


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Send a e Mail or call the number here. it should get you a manual.
http://www.savagearms.com/

 Al


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

The second lever is more than likely the barrel selection as to which barrel fires first. On my browning you push the safety to the left or right to determine which barrel with fire first.

Depending on the over/under or double barrel, a lot of them will not fire the second barrel when dry firing as the hammer is reset for the second shot by the recoil of the shotgun from firing the first shot.


----------

